# How many years will it take for F@H to achieve its goals ?



## MightyG80 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are there any measures about this ? I wonder if there is any prediction ...


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

It achieves goals everyday! Or nearly everyday

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 9, 2009)

wow. didnt knew that... thanks.


----------



## Lillebror (Mar 9, 2009)

Most of the stuff they achieve, is how to make code to test medical stuff - something that could make it easier to research later on


----------



## hat (Mar 9, 2009)

it will take many years (10+) before someone actually starts developing the magic cancer-curing drug.


----------

